# Emulators



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried running any emulators on the TF300 yet? Will install N64oid later tonight and let everyone know how it goes. Thoroughly looking forward to replaying Star Wars Rogue Squadron again!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't think about this! Great idea. I'll try to hopefully soon and report if anything works.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

N64oid worked fine when I tried it, and I know Snesoid works. I've spent some time playing Mega Man X lately.


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been playing a lot of Majora's Mask on N64oid, works great!


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

are you guys using bluetooth game controllers or just the on screen buttons? if using a bluetooth controller, any recommendations? i don't have a ps3 to try that one out


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Tried N64oid out last night with Super Smash Bros and Rogue Squadron... Unfortunately, Rogue Squadron didn't work but Smash Bros worked excellent! I pair my PS3 remote to my tab using the Sixaxis app. So excited to play Smash Bros again...


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

paedz718 said:


> are you guys using bluetooth game controllers or just the on screen buttons? if using a bluetooth controller, any recommendations? i don't have a ps3 to try that one out


I believe Gamestop sells a remote strictly for Android tablets...


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

Qu1k said:


> I believe Gamestop sells a remote strictly for Android tablets...


thanks for the headsup. I've been contemplating just buying a PS3 controller or grab a PhoneJoy one. I'll take a look at the Gamestop one


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used nesoid with the ps3 controller.
Good times....


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

paedz718 said:


> are you guys using bluetooth game controllers or just the on screen buttons? if using a bluetooth controller, any recommendations? i don't have a ps3 to try that one out


I bought the Gamestop controller and it did not work with GTA or the new Sonic. I didn't try it on any of my emulator roms. But just know the gamestop controller seems almost outdated already. But it does have a specific list of games on the back of the box it says it is compatible with.


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a PS3 controller and would like to know how to connect it to my tf300. I can't seem to find any detailed instructions to do this. I'm sure it is quite easy, but I am completely retarded sometimes. Thanks in advance to any replies!


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

robertlamb256 said:


> I have a PS3 controller and would like to know how to connect it to my tf300. I can't seem to find any detailed instructions to do this. I'm sure it is quite easy, but I am completely retarded sometimes. Thanks in advance to any replies!


There's an app I used on my xoom six axis controller. Works good once you get it set up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Fpse also works... Final Fantasy Origins what!?!?


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

robertlamb256 said:


> I have a PS3 controller and would like to know how to connect it to my tf300. I can't seem to find any detailed instructions to do this. I'm sure it is quite easy, but I am completely retarded sometimes. Thanks in advance to any replies!


Go to lifehacker.com and search for "android ultimate gaming". There's a great article that has step by step instructions on how to pair your PS3 remote. It's really simple.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

robertlamb256 said:


> I have a PS3 controller and would like to know how to connect it to my tf300. I can't seem to find any detailed instructions to do this. I'm sure it is quite easy, but I am completely retarded sometimes. Thanks in advance to any replies!


Here's the article I was referring to: http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2012/06/how-to-turn-your-android-into-a-killer-portable-media-and-gaming-centre/


----------



## SilentStormer (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh.My.God.
Let me tell you guys, this thing ever since I got it has become my go-to gaming for anything short of the PC gaming that I usually do. I have 3 wii-remotes hooked up through the Blue IME app. I also have a Logitech F710, combine that with a $2 Micro HDMI to HDMI cable from Amazon and suddenly I have the ultimate hangout device. Me and my friends had an awesome time reliveing all our favorite childhood games like Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart and Mario Party. N64oid did have some lag issues here and there but probably because it hasnt been updated/optimised for quad-core yet. Still was terrific fun, a must-have for any TF300 gamer!


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

SilentStormer said:


> Oh.My.God.
> Let me tell you guys, this thing ever since I got it has become my go-to gaming for anything short of the PC gaming that I usually do. I have 3 wii-remotes hooked up through the Blue IME app. I also have a Logitech F710, combine that with a $2 Micro HDMI to HDMI cable from Amazon and suddenly I have the ultimate hangout device. Me and my friends had an awesome time reliveing all our favorite childhood games like Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart and Mario Party. N64oid did have some lag issues here and there but probably because it hasnt been updated/optimised for quad-core yet. Still was terrific fun, a must-have for any TF300 gamer!


how's that Logitech F710 working for you? I'm looking to buy some sort of controller, debating btwn PhoneJoy & a PS3 controller, maybe even a Wii remote. decisions, decisions, decisions....

Googled & realized the Logitech is a USB controller, not bluetooth. I assume you have the dock to plug it into or the USB adapter?


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

having trouble getting fpse to work. issues with it all from the bios file to getting games in the correct file..... help me guys

edit... got it working and the bios. got a game converted from a disc. how do i convert the download the .7z files to the correct format?


----------

